# Glock 40 question



## KevTN (Apr 9, 2017)

For those who have the 40, ortics or no optics?  I have an opportunity to get a used 40 with a trijicon rmr.  I have never used optics on a pistol so im not sure how I would like it


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a G40 with a Burris FF3 on it.
I like it because my eyes are not what they used to be and my accuracy with iron sights was deteriorating. The optic sight brought me back to being confident of my shooting again.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 10, 2017)

Exactly. For a hunting or target gun, a Red Dot sight is hard to beat.
It is just like shooting sights, put it on the spot you want to hit and press the trigger to the rear without moving the dot and you are golden.

I think the G40 needs a Red Dot to bring out it's full potential unless you have eagle eyes which I no longer do.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (May 12, 2017)

I have my G40 set up with the Vortex optic like the above pic. I need to change out the front and rear sights to the co witness though.


----------



## Dub (May 13, 2017)

I don't see how you couldn't like it especially if you get the trigger like you want it for hunting.

Working with 48 year old eyes and am impressed with these types of sights more and more.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 8, 2017)

Vortex on mine as well...definitely makes a difference shooting at 50plus yards


----------

